

Show HN: Mobile-friendly pragmatic London underground status page - jsingleton
https://github.com/jpsingleton/London-Tube-Status/blob/master/README.md

======
Paulods
Interesting. I quickly whipped up another variation using javascript and
flexbox. Meaning you can host it on s3 and no need for a server. Needs to be
browser tested and so on... but you can see it here for a live demo.

[http://transport-for-london.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.c...](http://transport-for-london.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/)

------
kingosticks
I appreciate the sentiment of this. But what I'd really like is actual live
status and not the frustratingly delayed version tfl provide. Something that
monitored the main twitter feeds and reported "suspicious service" (or
something) when there were numerous comments. I had a look previously and
didn't find anything.

~~~
jsingleton
It may be possible to do some machine learning on the live train running API
(which reports the real-time position of trains). Use the published line
statuses to teach it what normal looks like then predict suspicious service.

You could crowd source data too but internet coverage is intermittent on the
tube. This would work better for main line trains. There are are similar APIs
for them which I've built a wrapper for:
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley](https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley)

------
jsingleton
This is the source (PHP/XSLT) on GitHub. For a live demo visit:
[https://unop.uk/tube/](https://unop.uk/tube/)

